# ill with loud stomach noise??



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I plan to take Dixie to the vet tomorrow as she is clearly not feeling well. Her stomach is making really loud growling and air type sounds. She has had this in the past numerous times and the Dr told me to give some pepcid [which I did today]. Any idea what this is and how to avoid it in the future?


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

First I'd look at her diet. Does diarrhea soon follow after the tummy rumbles? With my Jett and the IBS he had the first couple of years I had him, I learned that when I heard the beginnings of tummy rumbles, I'd give him Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic. Seemed to take care of it quicker then anything and no diarrhea. Of course, he was already on the mend from his IBS by the time I discovered the Ginger Mint Tonic.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

London gets the same thing a lot, or what I call a lot which is once per month or so. Usually we haven't fed her any treats or anything other than her normal dry kibble so I can't explain why it happens.

Usually it goes away by the end of the day so hopefully that is the case for Dixie. I really don't know how to avoid it all together.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> First I'd look at her diet. Does diarrhea soon follow after the tummy rumbles? With my Jett and the IBS he had the first couple of years I had him, I learned that when I heard the beginnings of tummy rumbles, I'd give him Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic. Seemed to take care of it quicker then anything and no diarrhea. Of course, he was already on the mend from his IBS by the time I discovered the Ginger Mint Tonic.


Nope, no diarrhea, thank goodness. This time her stool is a little softer but that is due to new diet of orjen chicken dry kibble. [She also eats Natural balance duck and potato kibble which is not new to her diet]. I offer both. 

PS It's not the new food. They have been on it long enough to know its not from a change. It could however be from too much fat, protein or something like that.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Is it the coconut maybe,to rich for them? I hope she feels better soon,nothing sadder than a fluff not feeling good.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

No, I haven't added the coconut to their diet yet. Waiting enough time so if there were a conflict I would know if it were the new food or the oil. This has been an ongoing problem from time to time with Dixie. Sure wish I could pin point the cause. Poor little fluff didn't even get to lick any Peeps today!!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe it's excess stomeache acid,like people will have. My son's dog gto sick and had loose stools and he couldn't get to a vet .so the vet suggested Kopectate and it worked. Strange how some people remedies can work for dgos while others are quiite dangerous.
I hope you little one feels better soon..


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

Maybe something in her diet? Bella has colitis and when its playing up (normally triggered off by a food shes eaten) her tummy makes these kinds of sounds.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I have no idea what causes it. I swear sometimes it just happens. She is feeling better today.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

OK, so here I am again with both girls having the loud upset tummy issue. Lilly was awake all night with it, but is feeling better now. Dixie began hers in the morning and is still miserable. What is this? I haven't gotten any answers from the vet. Only give 1/4 tab of pepcid AC. That doesn't really seem to help. How do I diagnose what is happening so I can avoid it in the future? Poor babies.

PS Called and left a message for Bonnie to see what her take may be about this. Maybe she has experience with this given the years of breeding, and possibly received answers from a vet. It can't hurt to ask.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> First I'd look at her diet. Does diarrhea soon follow after the tummy rumbles? With my Jett and the IBS he had the first couple of years I had him, I learned that when I heard the beginnings of tummy rumbles, I'd give him *Animal Essentials Ginger Mint Tonic*. Seemed to take care of it quicker then anything and no diarrhea. Of course, he was already on the mend from his IBS by the time I discovered the Ginger Mint Tonic.


Crystal, is this something you carry? Sure sounds like it might be something good to have on hand.

I sure hope Lilly and Dixie feel better soon!!

Big HUGz! Jules


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Thanks Jules. I wish I could figure this out. I was searching on line for answers and found a plethora of opinions. Some mentioned maalox or some other anti gas treatment. I haven't tried that. I am unsure of the dosing.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

fach said:


> Thanks Jules. I wish I could figure this out. I was searching on line for answers and found a plethora of opinions. Some mentioned maalox or some other anti gas treatment. I haven't tried that. I am unsure of the dosing.


Well, all I think about is when my tummy rumbles. It doesn't feel comfortable at all!! :mellow:

Is this something that just started? If so, have you started using any new treats/snacks?

If not, could it be food related? I think you said you feed Orijen ... and I think I remember some folks saying that is high in protein and can cause problems. I feed Poppy Orijen 6 Fish, and the only time we have tummy problems (so far, knock on wood) is when I feed him treats.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

This has been an on and off thing for Dixie her entire life. [Lilly is only 8 months]. There is no connection I can attribute to this. No new treats, nothing new. I changed the food a while back, but it has been long enough, and Dixie still had issues in the past. If I pursue the issue with the vet she will push Science Diet on them. There is NO WAY I will feed SD. If I figure it out I'll be sure to post for future reference. Someone here must know what this is, don't you think?


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Bonnie called and said she thought it was IBS. I'll look into ways to prevent future episodes based on her opinion.

Oh and Jules, I forgot to add to my previous post that I have tried feeding orijen fish. My girls won't touch it. I still have an entire bag. They wouldn't eat one piece, LOL!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I know that grumbling tummy sound all too well. Zoey has IBD and her tummy made those noises but it was usually followed with diarrhea. She would be fine for awhile and then it would start again. It took us awhile to figure out what was going on. She has to stay on foods that are low fat and chicken seems to really get it started. I hope that's not what's wrong with Dixie.
I hope you figure out what's going on and get her feeling better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## nekkidfish (Aug 25, 2009)

fach said:


> Bonnie called and said she thought it was IBS. I'll look into ways to prevent future episodes based on her opinion.
> 
> Oh and Jules, I forgot to add to my previous post that I have tried feeding orijen fish. My girls won't touch it. I still have an entire bag. They wouldn't eat one piece, LOL!


I sure hope Bonnie is able to help, and that your baby's tummy is able to settle down.

Why don't you post in the for sale forum, and see if there is somebody near you that would buy the Orijen Fish from you at a discount? That stuff isn't cheap ... if I was near you, I'd take it off your hands.

HUGz! Jules


----------



## MORGANM (Jul 6, 2009)

This used to happen with my Oreo. 

We finally tweaked her diet in the right way to get it to stop. I would look at the type of food and treats that you are giving your little one and maybe that might take care of the problem. 

We eventually used Acana Pacific for our little one and only Zuke Mini Naturals as treats. A few times we have tried to give her other natural treats and it always results in an upset tummy. 

Good luck with finding the cause and keep us updated on her condition. I know how hard it can be when your baby isn’t feeling well and it seems like nothing you can do will make them feel better


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

njdrake said:


> I know that grumbling tummy sound all too well. Zoey has IBD and her tummy made those noises but it was usually followed with diarrhea. She would be fine for awhile and then it would start again. It took us awhile to figure out what was going on. She has to stay on foods that are low fat and chicken seems to really get it started. I hope that's not what's wrong with Dixie.
> I hope you figure out what's going on and get her feeling better soon. Keep us posted.


When you say chicken gets it started do you mean fresh cooked chicken or kibble? I feed both. I cook boneless skinless chicken breast for them.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

The reason I picked Artemis Fresh Mix Puppy food was the full range of Probiotics along with other ingredients. 

I have found with my horses and my dogs that probiotics aid with complete digestion minimizing colic and gas symptoms.

All 5 of my dogs have little gas and firm healthy regular BMs.

Good luck as you try to unravel this problem and find a solution.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Here we are back with the same issue again! I picked up some simethicone at the drug store and gave them a dose. It doesn't seem to be helping. I had hoped to give Maalox as it would help with acid and gas, but vet said no. I'm at my whits end as how to proceed. Vet suggested SD again. I don't consider that a possibility.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've heard SD has a lot of corn in it or corn byproducts. Couldn't the vet recommend something else with more protein from meat sources.Maybe Merrick,my son feeds it to his dogs and they went from a dull coat and lethargic and pooing a lot, to shiney coat and more energy and they weren't pooing as much....healthier poos.
It also helped their digestion,they had rumbly tummies and would get very soft,sometimes runny stools. Now they're good and firm.
I hope you can find something for your fluffs soon. Poor little dears...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Ginger helps a sick tummy. Fresh ginger slices or ginger capsules. Peppermint is good, too.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Sweetness and Tessa had a similar problem last summer. What worked for us was several things folks have mentioned here - Pepcid, Probiotics and Animal Essentials' Phytomucil. As their little systems cleared up, I took them off the Phytomucil and the Pepcid. Now they get probiotics every morning.

If they are going to be stressed in any way, even if it's the monthly Interceptor, they get Pepcid for a day or two just to make sure.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

I picked up some organic yogurt with probiotics at Whole foods and plan to make it a part of their daily feedings. Dixie won't eat it so I have to syringe it into her mouth. Lilly will eat dirt, so no worries there LOL.

Vet said symethicone is not approved for dogs so I cant give that either. Although I have heard many owners using it. Go figure.

I doesn't seem to matter what I feed. I took them off Orijen thinking maybe too much protein. There stools were pretty soft on it. Maybe I should have stayed with it longer. There back on Canidae. I don't know how well received Canidae is here on the forum.

So, still no rhyme or reason. The only possible answer thus far I can suggest is maybe they sometimes go too long in between feedings. It's not my doing. I always have kibble down for them. They just don't always feel like eating. If I were to go back to home cooking they would eat better, but I stopped that thinking it might have been the source of my problem. Also, Dixie has had the ongoing issues with her anal glands. I thought maybe she needed more fiber in her diet. Who knows? 

I wish these little fur butts could talk!!!


----------

